# Tivo Stream "download" feature possible with Slingbox?



## jlfn99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,
I've been told that Slingbox have been doing for years what Tivo-Stream is now doing. 

Question for Slingbox users... is it possible to "download" to iphone same way as Tivo-Stream is offering now?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not that I see. I think the Vulkano box has a download option though. (Competitor to SlingBox) Although with any of these devices they are using the A/V output of the TiVo so it's basically like recording to a VCR. You have to play the show on your TiVo and then capture it in real time using the boxes app. The Stream is using a digital to digital transfer so it doesn't tie up your TiVo, doesn't require any manual intervention, and can record in less then real time. (About 20 minutes per hour of video)

Dan


----------



## jlfn99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! .... wit Tivo-Stream IS THERE ANY WAY to do the download via 3G or 4G .... meaning remotely when I am not in the house?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are a few people that have had success with Open VPN on jail broken iPads, but for a normal non-jail broken iPad no. The discovery protocol used by the app to discover your TiVos only works on a local network. Plus the app itself specifically blocks when connected to anything but wifi. 

Dan


----------

